

Man feared dead in 100-foot sinkhole near Tampa - ivolo
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57571990/man-feared-dead-in-100-foot-sinkhole-near-tampa/

======
sp332
Why do things keep showing up here from <http://reddit.com/r/nottheonion> ?
There have been a few today.

